# are you MAC monogamous??



## XsheXscreamsX (Aug 27, 2006)

I am very attrcated to mac.  I love everything about the products.  I have soooo many other brands of makeup, from Urban decay to Benefit to makeup forever.  With all this other stuff, i NEVER use it!  even though there are colors that would look fabulous, i always end up using my mac.  Its like subconsiously i cant cheat on Mac. Im just curious to know,  do any of you have this same problem?  Do you end up getting rid of other brands, or do you let it pile up like i do.


----------



## koolmnbv (Aug 27, 2006)

my majority is mac so I mainly use only mac because thats what I have but I do have a few other products non mac and they get equal use when I need them, but my cover girl lash exact gets used every single day no matter what else I use so I do use something non mac every day


----------



## nat9891 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have probably 70% MAC and all the rest are brands like NARS and stila.  I use the other brands just as much as MAC.  I use a NARS blush (orgasm) almost everyday, and I love Stila's eyeshadows when I want a neutral look.  I also use diorshow mascara and Chanel foundation.  In fact, I probably use my other brands more than MAC, b/c all of the MAC MU I have is for really dramatic looks.  MAC is still my favorite brand (NARS and Stila in 2nd and 3rd.) because it's the brand with the most fun products and colors.  Another reason why MAC is my fave line is b/c I feel like a MUA when I use my little homeade palettes!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 27, 2006)

I love mac and it comprises about 3/4 of my makeup but i have other brands such as Stila, Nars and Clinique that i also love and use regularly-mac is my favourite but i have to say im not completely faithful


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 27, 2006)

im 90% faithful. I cheat on MAC sometimes with NARS but thats cause NARS is just too nice....and I cheat on NARS with Chanel Glossimers and Dior gloss BUT THATS IT!


----------



## princess (Aug 27, 2006)

My MU collection is 80% MAC, the remaining 20% will be Asian brands like Laneige (Korean) and Majolica Majorca (Japanese).


----------



## SMMY (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm an unfaithful harlot. I use whichever brand has the best product for me or just to try new products in other brands. I love MAC for fluidlines, pigments and of course mineralized skinfinishes, but often go else where for other items. I love Giorgio Armani lipsticks, which I hate to say are much better than MAC. My foundations are either Laura Mercier TM in summer or Stephane Marais in winter. Blushes are usually MAC, Guerlain or Stila. My eye shadow collection comes from several companies as well as MAC. I love MAC, but am not blindly tied to it.


----------



## calliestar (Aug 27, 2006)

I use mainly MAC, but I guess you couldn't say that I'm monogamous.  I use BE foundation religiously and also covergirl mascara.  I have one urban decay eyeshadow (but I plan to get more) because MAC doesn't make anything like some of the colors (like midnight cowboy)

I am starting to become more devoted to Mac though...I'm trying to convert my brush collection to MAC, and I'm going to start my lipglass collection with the ones from untamed.  I love MAC lipstick, but I don't really wear lipstick.


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 27, 2006)

i dont have any other brands than MAC now, except 2 YSL touche eclats which i dont use now and one estee lauder concealer which i dont use now either. i use mac every single day. the only thing i dont use which isnt mac, is my Lush lip balm.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say about 95% of my collection is MAC. The only products I use that are non-MAC are foundations (cause I hate MAC's foundations) and a few of my brushes. 

It's hard to stray because MAC has fairly good consistency when it comes to product quality. I hate going to another counter to buy something and not knowing if I will like it. I am so familiar with MAC, this hardly ever happens.

I would like to try more cosmetics and am dipping into NARS lately. I would also like to try more Bobbi Brown. It's hard though - they are much more expensive, considering the pro-discount I get through MAC.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say I have alot of non-MAC but I use almost all MAC all the time. I work for Aveda so I have alot of that, I love NARS & Cargo & Too Faced. I have some Stila. I buy Avon & mark from my mom's friend so that's my cheapie stuff. I have friends that sell Lauder & Clinique & Lancome so I have a bit of those....I guess I'm sorta all over the place. But I would say I use MAC 80-90% of the time.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 27, 2006)

99% of the time i stick to MAC. So many other companies have really nice stuff but i know the way i am and i let the other brands sit there and i just use my MAC. *label whore*  hehehe


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm stuck on MAC now, but a Benefit counter opened up not long ago here and I'm itching to try some of it out!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_ I love Giorgio Armani lipsticks, which I hate to say are much better than MAC. )_

 
 I am so smitten with these!!
 they are the next thing I want to collect.
 I am partial to things here and there from other collections.
 like a few face items from laura mercier, my covergirl lash exact, be foundation,chanel shadows,Nars a few vincent longo lippies,some milani blushes and shadows...and a serious love affair with bourjois
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still 90% is mac and my heart belongs to them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I also have a scary OPI collection, but that is another story, lets just say thank GOD I have a liscence!!


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a lot of Urban Decay eyeshadows and Nars blushes, as well as a few items here and there from other companies, but I usually just find myself reaching for MAC.  I use UD Primer Potion and Benefit Bad Gal Lash every day, but most days the rest of my makeup is MAC.  I don't know what it is since I like the other stuff, but most of my collection is MAC and I find myself only pondering my MAC stuff when deciding what to wear.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Aug 27, 2006)

i am unfaithful to the MAC-whore mantra.  i use other mascaras, foundations, eyeshadows, blushes and powders.  however i have a HUGE collection of MAC eyeshadows, glosses, lippies,fluidliners, eyeliners and blushes


----------



## SMMY (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_I am so smitten with these!!
they are the next thing I want to collect.
I am partial to things here and there from other collections.
like a few face items from laura mercier, my covergirl lash exact, be foundation,chanel shadows,Nars a few vincent longo lippies,some milani blushes and shadows...and a serious love affair with bourjois
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still 90% is mac and my heart belongs to them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have a scary OPI collection, but that is another story, lets just say thank GOD I have a liscence!!_

 
They are amazing lipsticks. Great color but never travel or dry out my lips. These and Guerlain's Kiss kiss lipsticks are my favorites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am begining to appreciate Laura Mercier's eye shadows more too. I picked up Topaz and was so impressed that I have gradually been expanding my collection there as well. I may branch into her blushes next. 

*fears pugmommy7's OPI collection*


----------



## Brianne (Aug 27, 2006)

My stash is probably about 70% MAC, but I do stray pretty often.  I love lots of other brands - NARS, Chanel, Cargo, MUFE, LORAC that I use also.


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm about 95% a MAC girl. All my lipsticks/glosses, blushes, eyeshadows, brushes, and most everything else is all MAC. Mostly I stick with MAC because I love their products, and am famliar with them. But I think I may be more inclined to try other companies if I have more access to them (I live in a smaller center with limited choice). As it is though, I'm very happy with MAC. 
The other 5% is Clinique, as I use their foundation and powder religiously and have for years. Oh, and their high impact mascara, which I love.


----------



## tracie (Aug 27, 2006)

I have more MAC than other brands, but it doesn't mean that's all I use.  My first love for e/s will always be urban decay, and I really like the nars blushes that I have.  I only use drugstore mascaras, and my foundation has varied from neutrogena, clinique, mac, and ud.  I love the color variety you can get from MAC, but I don't feel like its the "be all, end all" of makeup for me.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_ Oh, and their high impact mascara, which I love._

 
Me too, It's very nice and thick and black but doesn't smudge. LOVE!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 27, 2006)

i have a LOT of non-mac, but rarely, if ever, do i use it. i can't bring myself to part with it yet, but i never use it. it doesn't make much sense, lol..for the most part though, just about everything i own that is non-mac has a mac counterpart, and i somehow am obsessive enough to feel better if my entire face is comprised of mac products, lol.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tonitra* 
_I'm about 95% a MAC girl. All my lipsticks/glosses, blushes, eyeshadows, brushes, and most everything else is all MAC. Mostly I stick with MAC because I love their products, and am famliar with them. But I think I may be more inclined to try other companies if I have more access to them (I live in a smaller center with limited choice). As it is though, I'm very happy with MAC. _

 

The other 5% is NARS, Smashbox and DIOR.

I agree!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 27, 2006)

I use very little MAC and own very little (I joined this community, because it's one of the few good makeup ones around.) I find brands with items I like better. I think MAC does a good job with certain items, others not so much.

I probably wear more Urban Decay, Hard Candy (my first makeup love), and Stila more than anything else. I'm getting more into Too Faced, too.


----------



## lara (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope. Unless you're tied to a company, I always find it a little dubious when an MA exclusively uses one brand. Very limiting and rigid. 

Clients feel comforted by a big bag of medium/high-end cult make-up because I suppose it looks/feels more special, so I keep a lot of MUFE, MAC, NARS, Benefit, Stila, etc etc etc. On the flipside, clients get turned off if I use Dior or Chanel, presumably because you can buy Chanel and Dior at most good chemists and there's nothing exclusive or different about it.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

no, i have lots of other stuff (like ''Make-up Studio'') that i love too


----------



## ette (Aug 27, 2006)

MAC for most/all of my lip/eye/cheek products, but NARS for other lip/eye/cheek. For foundation or mascara, I will use other brands.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm only monogamous to MAC when it comes to eyeshadows.  That's pretty much good enough for me though


----------



## misslilith (Aug 28, 2006)

I am MAC monogamous with eyeshadows and the majority of my lip products is also MAC. But I do own many blushes from NARS too.


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 28, 2006)

I am definitely a makeup polygamist.  While I love MAC especially for lip products, foundations, ProLash and the Power Points, my makeup 
case(s) are populated by products from Chanel, EL, Laura Mercier, Dior, Becca, Fresh, Nars, Stila, Lorac, Cargo, UD, Bobbi Brown and a few of the common US drugstore lines.  As much as I like MAC products, there's too much good stuff out there for me to be loyal to one line.

The one line I'm not impressed with at all is BeneFit.  I have disliked each of the five items I have tried, which is maddening, because the two founders seem so likable.

merleskaya


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 28, 2006)

My collection is predominantly MAC, however I prefer L'ancome mascaras,  Laura Mercier concealer etc, Nars blushes and so on.

If I really like a colour in any brand I will get it as long as the quality and colour pay off are good.


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 28, 2006)

i used to be a sephora whore but now i'm about 95% MAC. i have to wear certain stuff @ work (BTW, aveda makes great lip stuff + skin products!) but i usually just do comparable stuff
once you go MAC, you never go back!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 28, 2006)

I definitely have to say I am 100% faithful and loving it!!! 

Everything I own is MAC, and everything I have I love!!!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 28, 2006)

I would say my make-up collection is about 95% MAC. The only things I use on a regular basis that aren't MAC are my L'Oreal Volumous mascara, UDPP & Prescriptives Foundation brush.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 29, 2006)

Nope..not at all...I have MAC, MUFE, NARS, Benefit, Too Faced, Urban Decay and other brands in my kit...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 29, 2006)

My make-up is about 90% MAC.  Otherwise it goes to Make-up Forever, CHANEL, or a few things from Clinique.  Sometimes I get so stuck on MAC's new collections I totally ignore other brands!


----------



## geeko (Aug 29, 2006)

My cosmetic collection consists of 90% MAC and 10% non-MAC.

As for the non MAC, 
i have around 8 shu uemura e/s, and 3 shu uemura blushers, some TF pigments and the rest of the 10% comprises of drugstore brand stuff (which i don't bother to buy anymore as i know i won't use them) and including my dior eyeshadow palette which i never use...cause i find the colour payoff from dior sucks.


----------



## SMMY (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Nope. Unless you're tied to a company, I always find it a little dubious when an MA exclusively uses one brand. Very limiting and rigid. 

Clients feel comforted by a big bag of medium/high-end cult make-up because I suppose it looks/feels more special, so I keep a lot of MUFE, MAC, NARS, Benefit, Stila, etc etc etc. On the flipside, clients get turned off if I use Dior or Chanel, presumably because you can buy Chanel and Dior at most good chemists and there's nothing exclusive or different about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's funny, because in the states Chanel and Dior are both high end cosmetics and are sold in department stores. Maybe that's the trade off for getting MAC at such reasonable prices over here.


----------



## ellemarie (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm open to other brands and use them occasionally.  I'd say MAC makes up 85%, other high-end brands (Nars, Stila, Benefit, MUFE) make up 14%, and my Cover Girl Lash Exact mascara makes up the last 1%.  I had a makeover at Sephora and the MA used all MUFE on me and that annoyed me for some reason.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Aug 30, 2006)

I was at a beauty tradeshow last weekend, and there were some good deals on various makeup brands (mostly smaller or private label brands). But I thought to myself..."Why get that, when I could get MAC?"

So I guess, I'm becoming more and more faithful to the brand. lol! It's sucking me in! And I like it!


----------



## kymnasium (Aug 30, 2006)

You ladies make me feel so bad!  My collection is about 5% MAC!  There's a reason why I joined the group though... I have seen the light!  I am learning to love MAC and think I am at the beginning of a long and beautiful friendship!


----------



## Bunny8778 (Aug 30, 2006)

I would say that 95% of my goodies are MAC but I also have staples that I love from Bobbie Brown, Laura Mercier, Nars and Dior


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 31, 2006)

i used to be, but now i'm getting into other brands like stila and nars. i'm actually trying to phase out a lot of my mac. actually, a lot of my makeup in general since i hardly use any of it. i have too much!


----------



## user79 (Sep 1, 2006)

I use about 90% MAC stuff for eyes, excluding mascara and brow wax. I have a few Shu Uemura eyeshadows that I absolutely ADORE but I can't buy them here so the rest is all MAC. I threw all the old cheap eyeshadows in the trash because the quality was just crap and I never used them. Also specialty products like CCBs, bronzers, highlighters are all MAC.

For foundation I use BE and Clinique, and I use mostly drugstore products for lipstick and gloss, though I do have some MAC for that as well.

My blushes are from MAC & Nars.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

MAC and Chanel = 85%, the rest is UD, HC, Stila, Lancome, Neutrogena and a few things hear and there.  I actually have a load of Fudge makeup.  It's an Aussie brand my salon sells.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 1, 2006)

The majority of my makeup collection is MAC but a few of my staples are other brands.  I tried MAC foundation and it broke me out, so I use another brand for foundation.  I also use Covergirl Lash Exact Mascara which I love.  All the reviews I read on MAC mascaras weren't good enough to make me switch.  Other than those things, MAC it is!


----------



## litlaur (Sep 1, 2006)

Most of my eyeshadows and lip products are MAC, but I use a lot of other brand for the rest. Tarte, Stila, Prescriptives, Urban Decay, Smashbox...and Maybelline for mascara


----------



## aziza (Sep 3, 2006)

Nah. I love MAC for it's CCB's, brushes, and pigments (and this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but my infatuation ends there. I hate to think that I'm missing out on other great lines like NYX, Milani, Cargo, MUFE...so forth and so on. I'm a very well rounded makeup addict


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 3, 2006)

At the moment, my make-up is only 50-60% MAC. At the moment, I'm just buying things I like from the collections and replacing my essentials as they run out.

The rest of my collection is a mix of Dior, Lancome, Benefits, Smashbox, Clinique and some of the cheaper brands we get in the UK - No7 & 17

My brushes are a real mix - Ruby & Millie, Jemma Kidd, and even some Asda brushes which I found easier to use then other brushes due to the slimmer handles.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Sep 3, 2006)

i'd say about 80 % of my make-up is MAC, and MAC is what i use most everyday as well. But i have other brands like NARS (blushes only) Stila for eyeshadows,glosses and cream blushes,Pout, and Lancome for their mascaras which absolutely adore!


----------



## MorningGlory (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't stick with a brand name but gravitate toward great product.  So I have lots of many product lines.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Sep 5, 2006)

i have a lot of MAC e/s but i also own Stila, UD, Smashbox, Lancome, Cargo etc.  I'm definitely not brand-loyal, although for a nice range of e/s colors i prefer MAC.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 5, 2006)

for the most part I am, or at least was for a bit. other than LE stuff, I have everything from the perm. line that I want so...i am starting to stray to other brands. If MAC finds out I'm cheating here or there I don't think it'll be too upset b/c it's still my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but about 96% of my collection is MAC!


----------



## MACtastic (Sep 20, 2006)

I am totally a polygamist when it comes to makeup!!! For eyeshadows, I love MAC, UD, MUFE, and Too Faced. My foundation is Tarte or Laura Mercier. I use Smashbox powder, Stila cheek gel...ooh and my lipstick/lip gloss collection is all over the place! I have MAC, Mark, The Body Shop...lip gloss is an addiction lmao.


----------



## Pinkdaze (Sep 22, 2006)

My makeup is probably 95% MAC with the other 5% consisting of Chanel, YSL, Stila & Benefit. Mac is definately the best for quality but the other brands make such cute packaging it's hard to resist! Oh, and I also love the limited edition Dior products and have most of those from the past year or two. But on the whole Mac is the way forward


----------



## MissVanessa (Sep 23, 2006)

I just about have ONLY MAC. I have a Cover Girl eyeliner, and their lash exact mascara, I also have 2 Urban Decay shadows. That's about it. I love MAC too much. I don't know enough about other brands to go out and buy them. I always want to buy more Urban Decay, but then I realize that I have too many MAC colors that are just like it.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2006)

i'm working on replacing all my makeup with MAC. i move between my mom's house and my dad's house, so i've left half of my non-MAC stuff at each place just in case i forget my traincase with all my MAC in it for some reason. the only thing i will NOT go to MAC for is mascara and loose powder because it's just too expensive and i'd much rather have d/s brands and save half the money for the same product.


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 23, 2006)

I just got into MAC this summer - I can't really remember what triggered it, maybe it was the Pigments?  I was trying to get as many of the (now extinct) Tony and Tina Universal Colour Dusts off Ebay, before they were all gone forever.  Somehow I must have heard about the pigments, and went in to take a look.  Well, about a month and I'm sure close to $500 later, I'm feeling a little obsessed.  

I am incapable of true makeup fidelity, though.  With my fickle heart, I like to flirt with Clinique, Dior, Shiseido, Lise Watier, and even have some Bonne Belle pallettes (amazing payout for the price!).  I'm sure I'll always have more MAC than anything else, from now on, though.  It really is among the nicer products I've used (although Dior and Shiseido are completely amazing, too).


----------



## themandy (Sep 23, 2006)

I definitely love MAC, but am not totally loyal.  I have a ton of Stila and Tarte in my collection as well.  Most of my MAC is eye stuff- shadows and liners.  I find Stila's It Glosses to be superior to lipglass and Tarte's cheekstains are to die for.  As far as foundation goes, I prefer Revlon Colorstay to any high end I've tried.


----------



## m4dswine (Sep 23, 2006)

I juyst can't do it....

The only thing I use that isn't MAC is mascara, because I'm pretty fussy about that. 

I have a beautiful Urban Decay eyeshadow, Mildew, which is gorgeous green, but I don't use it. I am going to buy some more greens from MAC  because I have to have all MAC.

I'm like that though, when I switched to using Lush, all my stuff was Lush. Everything. I have deviated from that a little, but its weird using a mix of stuff.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 23, 2006)

No I am not
I look for good things in every nook and cranny. Oh and whoever suggested Bombshell Bath ( now Fyrinnae) eyeshadows. 
FAN-freaking-TASTIC. 

There is just too much make-up fun out there for me to be too loyal..lol


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 13, 2006)

*UD colors*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 

 
_I have more MAC than other brands, but it doesn't mean that's all I use.  My first love for e/s will always be urban decay, and I really like the nars blushes that I have.  I only use drugstore mascaras, and my foundation has varied from neutrogena, clinique, mac, and ud.  I love the color variety you can get from MAC, but I don't feel like its the "be all, end all" of makeup for me._

 
What are your favorite UD e/s colors?  I have MUCHO MAC, same coloring as you and would like to mix in some UD.  THANKS  BTW love you FOTD's!!


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm a makeup slut...I get around from brand to brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love my Stila, love Clinique lip products, love Milani, love UD (esp. the 24/7 eyeliner, I'll never go back to anything else for brights- I'll keep my fluidliners for neutrals only), looooooove Becca for shimmer powders, primers, and just about everything in the line except Jewel Dusts. 

So yeah, I'm not monogamous with MAC. It's my first love, but I guess you could say I'm a polygamist.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 13, 2006)

My eyelids and waterlines belong to MAC. My lip pencils are MAC. My undereye circles belong to MAC. My hands prefer MAC brushes.

My pulse points belong to Dior (Addict), Gaultier (Gaultier2), and Prada (Amber) but I also use MAC MV3.

My cheeks just recently married Armani and my lips are torn between Armani and Chanel. 

My skin prefers Kevyn Aucoin SSE at the moment, but is considering cheating with Armani or Chanel.

My eye lashes are up for grabs.


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 13, 2006)

The vast majority of my makeup (85%?) is MAC.  I cheat on MAC with Prescriptives foundation, UD PP, Maybelline mascara, Nars blush and gloss, and Benefit gloss.  Sometimes I use Bare Minerals as well.


----------



## Dianora (Dec 13, 2006)

The majority of my makeup collection is MAC, but I do use Tarte cheek stains and Maybelline mascara, and if I find something fabulous at Sephora, I won't turn it down because it's not MAC.

When it comes to eyeshadow, though, I often find myself thinking, "If MAC doesn't have a similar color, I don't need it!"


----------



## Damfino (Dec 18, 2006)

Lately I've been using more MAC than I have in a while (thanks to this site & the awesome FOTD's & tutorials 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my collection is a giant smorgasboard. MAC is about 40% of my eyeshadows & 30% of my lipsticks & glosses. 

 The rest is a lot of Stila (eyes, lips & cheeks), Urban Decay (palettes), Bobbi Brown (blushes), NARS (lips & blush) and a little bit here and there from brands like Benefit, Tarte, Lorac and Too Faced. Then I have & use a ton of drugstore brands, which make up all of my foundations (save for BE & Laura Mercier), concealers, lots of liner, brow stuff & eyeshadows and especially mascara- save for my beloved DiorShow, which is my only high-end one as drugstore brands are awesome.


----------



## redambition (Dec 19, 2006)

My collections is mostly MAC. I do have some other brands in there, but it's mostly a cheaper alternative for a colour i don't wear often.

my big non-mac things are Estee Lauder illusionist mascara and Benefit BadGal Lash mascara


----------



## stellarx1587 (Dec 22, 2006)

I used to use a mixture of brands, but for the past few years I started seperating my MAC from other brands and only kept MAC out for regular use. Now I don't even bother looking at other brands. Occasionally, I'll pick up something from Shu or NARS, but that's about it. And whatever I get has to be really cool in order for me to buy it. But for the most part, I only use MAC. My lil treasures have their own seperate "home" away from the "others"... hahaha


----------



## Pocahontas1979 (Dec 26, 2006)

i've discovered Mac two months ago cause there are none Mac stores near from my home and in France we can buy Mac products by website since only last september. So i have several brands but I plan to buy only Mac products.


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 26, 2006)

I only use MAC eyeshadows and lipglosses. Everything else varies.


----------



## gigiproductions (Dec 27, 2006)

im 100% mac..i have yet to meet any mu that will make me switch or cheat..lol


----------



## mellimello (Dec 27, 2006)

I used to be a Clinique and Lancome devotee when I first got into makeup and then my freshman year of college, my roommate was a MAC addict and she kept trying to push MAC stuff onto me and so began my MAC fiendishness lol. For a few years now I've been buying almost all MAC and now I've really gotten into Smashbox, CARGO, Benefit, NARS & bareMinerals. I also love Chanel, but the quality isn't spectacular for the price, so I only buy their mascara and the occasional l/s or nail polish. I'm a huge fan of CoverGirl's Lash Exact mascara too.

So basically I'm a makeup ho and I cheat on MAC a lot


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 27, 2006)

Pretty much MAC monogamous, but I will ho myself out to whatever product catches my eye.  Like great Nars blushes and Mutliples, or Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks, or Smashbox , Stila, Cargo Shadows, Dior mascara, Chanel lipsticks and polishes, oh God, I can go on and on.  Usually the "miracle", hot products from other lines are able to woo me.  I am a total makeup slut.


----------

